# 3D Archery Scoring App



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

in canada no elect devices allowed on course ....


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> in canada no elect devices allowed on course ....


It's used for club, fun, and practice shoots (for now). It simply replaces the need for reference cards, and other equipment used to record and calculate your score.

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a great app, very well done.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

looks great wish i could get it for my blackberry


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

wanemann said:


> looks great wish i could get it for my blackberry


x2 but would want it for my Blackberry Playbook!!!!!!


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

*build for BB10 and playbook*



wellis1840 said:


> x2 but would want it for my Blackberry Playbook!!!!!!


x3 app built for BB10 and playbook would be great, don't own the other two so not much use


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

A windows mobile version would be great as well.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

DssBB said:


> A windows mobile version would be great as well.


Thanks for the interest in the application. I am currently working on improvements to both iOS and Android, but will take a serious look at other mobile platforms after I have implemented updates.

Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

X4 for the BB


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

you can just port the android version over to BB10. fairly easy for someone with the right skillset as i understand.

http://developer.blackberry.com/devzone/develop/platform_choice/bb10.html


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

huckincanuck said:


> you can just port the android version over to BB10. fairly easy for someone with the right skillset as i understand.
> 
> http://developer.blackberry.com/devzone/develop/platform_choice/bb10.html


I'll look into it, but this is not the simple java port and repackage option. This app build includes Java Script, CSS, HTML, and SQL. I know I could do it, but at the moment I'm working on some significant improvements and need to focus on that before I post in another market.

Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

livin2shoot said:


> I'll look into it, but this is not the simple java port and repackage option. This app build includes Java Script, CSS, HTML, and SQL. I know I could do it, but at the moment I'm working on some significant improvements and need to focus on that before I post in another market.
> 
> Thanks again,


That's great, hope you do the port to BlackBerry as there are many people especially in Ontario that use BB only. If you do port it as a BB app I would be happy to purchase it. I don't like side loading Android apps, would much rather have a proper BB app.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

doc2931 said:


> That's great, hope you do the port to BlackBerry as there are many people especially in Ontario that use BB only. If you do port it as a BB app I would be happy to purchase it. I don't like side loading Android apps, would much rather have a proper BB app.


I should be able to look into this over the weekend and will post a plan.

Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very well done my friend it looks like a welcome tool for archers. Makes me want to buy a more updated phone as well lol.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. It also works on iPod Touch and iPad, just in case you had one of those laying around...

It will be even better after the next round of updates around 4/15/13. Continuous improvement!


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

i bought it and like it a lot. One thing i would like to see is being able to see the targets without having to start a new shoot everytime. Also once a shoot has been created, it can't be deleted??
I made a test and now its there and can't be deleted. Can this be changed? Other than that its great. Job well done!!!


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Cruzman said:


> i bought it and like it a lot. One thing i would like to see is being able to see the targets without having to start a new shoot everytime. Also once a shoot has been created, it can't be deleted??
> I made a test and now its there and can't be deleted. Can this be changed? Other than that its great. Job well done!!!


I will have the update to delete individual shoots as well as view targets outside a shoot complete by mid-April. All updates will be free and you will get an automated notification for the update.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you had any luck with the Android->BlackBerry 10 port?


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Have you had any luck with the Android->BlackBerry 10 port?


I think it is definitely doable and will seriously work at it after April 15th. I am working on some major improvements for iOS and Android right now and will get it going after that. 

Thanks for your interest and patience with this process.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

something i would like to see is target lookup without having to set up a shoot. also if the back button on my phone would take me to the previous page instead of closing the app , i would swear a lot less lol


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

jeronimo said:


> something i would like to see is target lookup without having to set up a shoot. also if the back button on my phone would take me to the previous page instead of closing the app , i would swear a lot less lol


The target look-up outside of a shoot is coming mid-April. It takes a little getting used to, but please only use the buttons housed within the app except to get out, then use your device home button. Then when you go back in all of your data will be in tact.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
ANDROID YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scoring on it should be more detailed showing all the scoring rings and the difference between ibo and asa


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Scoring on it should be more detailed showing all the scoring rings and the difference between ibo and asa


All of your comments will be addressed per the next update coming by the end of April, including the ASA and IBO scoring areas. 

Thanks for the feedback.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users:*

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for you patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM
Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

holy crap posted same 6 times in a row ...this should now be moved to the commercial section...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

They haven't moved bernie yet...


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

shootthewhatnow said:


> They haven't moved bernie yet...


Sorry guys and I'll quit posting in this section. I wanted to get the word out that Android was undergoing some significant changes and was posting the same frequency as everywhere else. I realize now that this may have been in error as there is not as much traffic here and the post stays around awhile.

Over and out!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

livin2shoot said:


> Sorry guys and I'll quit posting in this section. I wanted to get the word out that Android was undergoing some significant changes and was posting the same frequency as everywhere else. I realize now that this may have been in error as there is not as much traffic here and the post stays around awhile.
> 
> Over and out!


Not to worry... I think it's the frequency rather than the content... you have a few folks round here that are interested in updates, please let us know when you have any new info to share :smile:


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Not to worry... I think it's the frequency rather than the content... you have a few folks round here that are interested in updates, please let us know when you have any new info to share :smile:


Perfect!


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Android version 2 has been released.*
The new updates include:
- Zoom on targets
- Scoring ring shading
- Ability to expand your shooting record to see the score at each target
- Delete individual shoots
- Target look-up from the home page
- Add notes at each target
- Use of the Android device back button

*Link to Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5jZW50cmFsdW0uaXNob290M2QuYW5kcm9pZCJd

*Link to YouTube video*: http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=tFnaL7qUw94


iPhone version 2 will be released with the same functionality very soon.

Thank you,


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice looking app. I was able to look at it last week and would love to see a windows phone version.........


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Android Version 2: Message for current app owners* - If / When you update to version 2, it will not save old (version 1) data. We completely modified the database structure to allow the expansion of your saved shooting record to see your score at each target. 

If you want to keep your total scores from version 1, you can create a mock shoot, enter the date of the original, and set it up for 1 target with your total. Repeat this for every shoot you want to keep.

Sorry for any confusion, but the new version will store much more useful data for future reference.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Archery App Updates:

1)	*Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2)	*iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

I love this app I was counting in my head before. Always messing it up. Great app


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Sparrow519 said:


> I love this app I was counting in my head before. Always messing it up. Great app


Thank you very much. 

Sincerely,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

time to move to commercial area .....or in classified add section I think ...


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> time to move to commercial area .....or in classified add section I think ...


Just spreading the word as an AT sponsor. If your not interested don't look and you certainly don't need to reply. 

Post count perhaps...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you even said in one of your own posts it was time to move it ....just a reminder and commercial stuff goes in classified section and you are a sponsor so you know that as well not pissing on you product and I`m sure its great but it really is in wrong section as a commercial endeavour and as post 105 states posted 6 times in a row on the same day....


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Any word on the Black Berry app yet?


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

target lookup is all messed up cant view targets without hitting zoom button then it scrolls and zooms at same time. this is on android based platform phone is sony xperia z1s. please advise


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Can u make a version for my Palm as well...lol...jk!


----------

